# One of the most profound readings I could share with anyone



## Bryan G. (Jan 25, 2012)

"When you come to know that every form of disease, sickness, lack, and limitation are *simply* the result of wrong thinking, you will have come to know "the TRUTH which shall make you free." You will see how mountains may be removed. If these mountains consist only of doubt, fear, distrust, or other forms of discouragement, they are none the less REAL and they need not only be removed but to be "cast into the sea."

Your *real work* consists in convincing *yourself* of the truth of these statements. When you have succeeded in doing this you will have no difficulty in thinking the truth, and as has been shown, the truth contains a vital principle and will manifest itself."

-My dearest friend Charles Haanel

Kind Regards
_______________________________________________________________
"Nurture your mind with great thoughts; to believe in the heroic makes heros." -Disraeli

"The possibilities of thought training are infinite, its consequence eternal, and yet few take the pains to direct their thinking into channels that will do them good, but instead leave all to chance." -Marden


----------



## Seth (Jan 26, 2012)

Bryan,
Some things may be a result of wrong thinking and some sickness may improve with right thinking. As someone who suffers from chronic pain I have found that there is nothing simple about such things. Mindfulness is a skill that can have benefits for anyone but works within some limitations. Clearly something is reverberating in your mind by expressing these thoughts. I hope putting these thoughts in writing in a public forum is helpful as it seems to be what is motivating me to respond to this post.
~s

PS: I find it interesting that using and sharpening knives provides a somewhat short-lived but still beneficial change in perspective.


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 26, 2012)

I like you Bryan and your deep thoughts. :thumbsup:

-AJ


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 26, 2012)

Bryan G. said:


> "When you come to know that every form of disease, sickness, lack, and limitation are *simply* the result of wrong thinking, you will have come to know "the TRUTH which shall make you free."



Not sure I'd feel comfortable saying this in a room full of cancer patients, but it sounds nice.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 26, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Not sure I'd feel comfortable saying this in a room full of cancer patients



x2


----------



## Seth (Jan 26, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Not sure I'd feel comfortable saying this in a room full of cancer patients, but it sounds nice.




Yeah...that's the problem. No doubt these ideas can help but would likely bring a negative response from cancer patients. My dog (as you noticed on my knife collection post) and I visit with cancer patients, including palliative care, and my experience has been that there is no way to put a positive spin on serious illness and it would be silly to try. I am often surprised by the strength that sometimes comes to people in bad situations, from within. My job, and Abby's job, tends to be momentary distraction from boredom and fear - and listening. There have been many times when these visits have made people smile and cheer up even in the most dire circumstances and also helps me reframe my own situation. If everybody just did a little bit......

I think everyone finds their own way to cope, including the ideas that Bryan expressed; just that some work better than others in different situations.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 26, 2012)

Seth said:


> Yeah...that's the problem. No doubt these ideas can help but would likely bring a negative response from cancer patients. My dog (as you noticed on my knife collection post) and I visit with cancer patients, including palliative care, and my experience has been that there is no way to put a positive spin on serious illness and it would be silly to try. I am often surprised by the strength that sometimes comes to people in bad situations, from within. My job, and Abby's job, tends to be momentary distraction from boredom and fear - and listening. There have been many times when these visits have made people smile and cheer up even in the most dire circumstances and also helps me reframe my own situation. If everybody just did a little bit......
> 
> I think everyone finds their own way to cope, including the ideas that Bryan expressed; just that some work better than others in different situations.



the problem with the cutesy-wootsy paragraph starts with the statement "When you come to know that every form of disease, sickness, lack, and limitation are simply the result of wrong thinking." those cancer patients aren't there because they were "thinking wrong." the OP reads like a snake oil guru's opening spiel.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 26, 2012)

Hmmmm...perhaps we should create a 'way, WAY off topic' forum? :chin:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 26, 2012)

Seth said:


> No doubt these ideas can help but would likely bring a negative response from cancer patients.



I'm not sure these ideas are even helpful, and think it much more than "likely" that this statement would bring a negative response from cancer patients (and rightfully so). It's incredibly insensitive and deeply insulting to suggest that one's thoughts are responsible for any and all tragedies that befall them in life. Positive thinking is great, but it has its limitations and to suggest otherwise is foolish and potentially (for some) dangerous and destructive.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 26, 2012)

I was wondering how this applies to creatures other then human beings, or if it's even supposed to. Lots of animals get cancer, leukemia, etc., and I don't think as a group they typically think negative thoughts.

Positive thoughts for people are nice (and I for one do not have nearly enough), but I do not see them preventing/ curing a lot of life-threatening diseases.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jan 26, 2012)

"Religion, politics, quote like this one":

All good answers to the question "What not to bring up in a room full of cancer patients or people holding sharp things. "

Is your friend into scientology by chance?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 26, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> Lots of animals get cancer, leukemia, etc., and I don't think as a group they typically think negative thoughts.



Not to mention children.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jan 26, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Not to mention children.



Especially considering that developmental defects and infection from disease can happen before birth.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 26, 2012)

There are many things wrong with this statement. The notion that "wrong thinking" is responsible for illness is simply the most obvious. One could also argue that a certain level of fear, doubt, and mistrust can (at times) be a very positive thing. It's all too absurd though. I have to stop discussing it.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jan 26, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> There are many things wrong with this statement. The notion that "wrong thinking" is responsible for illness is simply the most obvious. One could also argue that a certain level of fear, doubt, and mistrust can (at times) be a very positive thing. It's all too absurd though. I have to stop discussing it.


lus1:
I admire your restraint... put it down and back away slowly. 
uttahere:


----------



## Bryan G. (Jan 26, 2012)

I would ask next time you visit with a cancer patient you spend some time and get to know them. Pick someone, anyone. Ask them how often they have feared and worried in the past. Ask them what kind of things they have thought about in the past. If they think negative or positive and how often of each. Be kind and understanding and how you bring things up is up to you. If you have fear of talking with this it will be hard for them to open up. And if you think you can make them tell you what they think or talk about it, you are wrong. The thing is it is probably the most sensitive thing you could do. I don't worry if anyone agrees or disagrees as if they don't agree, it's only the frame of mind they are currently in. If they agree and take chance to look into what is being said and not worry about what others think, only themselves, they will find changes coming about that they cannot deny brings merit.

Seth if I lived close enough I would go visit with you and show you what I am talking about in person. Certainly you have to go about things the right way. The hardest thing in the world is to come face to face with yourself. It's easier to throw thoughts at others to take in than to place thoughts in your own head especially if your thoughts consist of fear and other doubting ideas. It takes practice and a bit of knowledge and patience to get people to share with you, and you always have to share with them first as you must give before you receive is the first step.

I don't post this to make myself feel better, I post it to share with the some of you guys who I particularly like in hopes that some change the way they see things and think about things. If not, I don't care, not that I don't care about them, only that I know only the individual is going to change themselves ... and if anyone thinks they are going to force thoughts into another mind without any consequences, they are certainly foolish. If someone realizes the truth in what's being said, then yes that makes me really happy.

One could argue all sorts of things. Masses of people argue the truth everyday. The argument is with themselves though, not with anyone else when you get down to it.

At this time everything I have brought about could easily be argued as coincidence, so it would not change many thoughts about the exact science and law of correct thinking if I shared them to date, some extremely good, others not so much. But as time goes on it will be easier to prove my point with many who know me following in example. Does that sound like a crazy religious profit type statement, HAHA, sure, I suppose so. But destiny is not predetermined as some like to think. If you doubt something then certainly you have no chance of understanding it. I can argue the law of electricity all I want because I don't understand how it works or take the time to connect the right currents to each other. Or the law of gravity. Or any other law that exists and is proven. But they all exist and act with mathematical certainty whether ,I understand it or not, for those that do.

As for children who are born with certain defects, I can only speculate that it is their own parents worry, fear and negative thinking that could bring this about. I have no solid proof as you would have to ask the parents what they have thought about over the time before and most certainly many would never fess up the truth. I want to be clear in what I suggest, they might certainly of never thought of their child coming out with a defect, or maybe so, but they had fears and negative thoughts about others, themselves, or life in general. This thought might offend some, certainly that is not my intent. If you understand this, you can understand the solution lies in the same understanding of positive thought. If you search you can find cases unexplainable by conventional medicine of defects and illnesses reversed beyond what they could possibly fathom with shallow thinking, hundreds, perhaps even stories thousands of years old.

Using Cancer as an example ... I heard a testimonial for a cancer treatment center from a woman who went to one of the top cancer centers in the U.S. They told her that she had months to live with no cure in sight. It was too far along. So devastated, she went to a newer, less conventional treatment center for a second opinion. She immediately asked how long she had to live... to which the doctor replied, "How long do you want to live?" He basically told her it was up to her, he was in no way one to say. In less than a year I believe it was, she was 100% cancer free.

As for animals, it's been proven that they can take heed of this power as well, perhaps not to the extent of man of course. I for one had a cocker spaniel that lived to be nearly 16 years old that lived almost 2 years longer than the top vets told me she could live. My vet, who is a hell of a man, told me there is not a doubt in his soul that I loved that dog as much as someone could because she beat odds he had not seen before. And most certainly I did. We all could debate all we want with ourselves. My intellect and persistence always tended to be towards the truth and positive, it just took something really lousy to happen nearly a year ago to really connect and understand it was me that had to change. If I told the story to 100 people 99 of them would say I didn't bring it on myself, but I did. So I know how it may seem insensitive to many thinking that a negative environment or health could be the fault of their own thinking.

Fact is everything does happen for a reason. Some who would fight this truth in their own mind right now who may even be getting emotionally angry right now reading this still can't resist the urge to respond or read is attracted here by the exact law I am speaking of. This discussion is being put forth before them because they know there is something missing in them and the answer or connection is being put right in front of them here and now as they have asked for the answer. 

Kind Regards

Bryan


----------



## Wagstaff (Jan 26, 2012)

yah... seems like it readily translates to blame-the-victim, and lets all sorts of "people" (like, say, Monsanto on many occasions) off the hook.


----------



## Bryan G. (Jan 26, 2012)

I wanted to just say thank you for your responses as well ... I missed one comment from Justin. No Justin nothing like Scientology. I have studied all the major religions to a degree and the core of them all say the same thing and tie into this law of attraction. As does physical science and sound philosophy. They all speak of this and lead the way for you no matter your dominate train of thought. I respect Dave and therefore HIS rules that he has laid for this forum to converse. What I am talking is mentioned in all religions, but it is not a religion. 

And Wagstaff it's not blaming the victim. But to say that the "victim" had no role in the circumstances is missing the point. Again no one gets OFF THE HOOK. Maybe might not be today, maybe might not be tomorrow. But everyone reaps what they sow is absolutely correct. If you think the ones who get away with things for years at a time are not miserable and constantly battling and struggling to keep their lies and ill thoughts in play, you would be incorrect to think so.

Thanks again guys

-B


----------



## Wagstaff (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, I agree to disagree. It is blaming the victim. I'm not (generally) down with the "absolutely correct" or most other absolutes. But it's awfully smug to suggest you'd get agreement from people who just spend time, pay attention, to cancer victims. I'll bet there are several of us who have done that. 

Anyway, I apologize for any antagonism. I've heard your line lots, from really good people.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 27, 2012)

Do I have to respond to this new age nonsense?



Bryan G. said:


> Does that sound like a crazy religious profit type statement, HAHA, sure, I suppose so.



It's "prophet" Bryan, and yes, it does sound like a crazy religious statement.

I hope one of the moderators will lock this thread (which is plainly religious/faith based in nature) before someone (probably me) loses his temper.


----------



## unkajonet (Jan 27, 2012)

OK folks, this thread has run its course. Please let's remember to try to keep everything civil.

Thanks.

Emanuel


----------

